# scale questions



## hippyman (Jun 4, 2013)

I have been getting a room ready to set up a model rr/town, and now that I have it ready, I'm undecided on some things. I have several thousand micro machines, and department 56 houses, which would work perfectly for On30. On the other hand, I used to model with lego trains, when I was a kid, so I have several of those too. However, my main concern with lego would be space, as they are much bigger than other scales. What would ya'll suggest? I do have a small room to devote to this, btw.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess it depends on how realistic you want things to look, or whether a "toylike" look is what you're going for. If the former, scale proportion is important. If the latter, Rule #1 applies: it's you're layout, you're the boss, and anything goes.

We have guys in either camp here. And every layout is packed with fun.

TJ


----------

